# Sanlida Athletics 7 limbs vs SF Premimum Plus



## tcurrin (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello,

I posted this in the Traditional forum and thought I may get additional response here.

It's been 3 years, since I posted and am thankful for the advice I got from everyone several years ago when I got back in to archery. I have been shooting a Hoyt Excel 23 inch riser with 30 lb long SF Premium Plus limbs as well as a Kegan Imperial at 35 lbs.

I have ordered a Sanlida Athletics 7 riser to upgrade and was going to continue to use the SF Premium Plus limbs. However, my lovely wife has encouraged me to upgrade the limbs as well. I am considering the Athletics 7 limbs and am wondering how they might compare to the SF limbs I have.

Thanks for the input. Archery is great!

Tom


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Night and day, those Sanlida limbs shoot like $400 limbs, great value for anyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

SF Premium Plus limbs are Maple and Fiberglass. To my knowledge these limbs have been around for quite a while. The Sanlida Athletics 7 limbs appear to be Carbon and Foam so that is a nice upgrade. Foam and fiberglass can be snappier and noticeably faster even at the same poundage.


----------



## Brian N (Aug 14, 2014)

Saw your other post, but I'll respond here. I shoot the Hoyt 25 inch Horizon, and had the SF plus limbs in 28 pounds. Just fine for my skill level, but then I purchased the Hoyt Integra limbs (carbon and wood) in 30 pound draw, mediums. The Hoyt Integra limbs, without doubt, draw smoother and with less vibration on release. I think they are 33 pounds on the fingers, but I really don't feel the extra weight. Perfect alignment right out of the box. I cannot comment on the Sanlida, but I bet you'll notice the difference too.


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

The Sanlida limbs aren't just carbon foam, they're cross carbon and foam, so are pretty much comparable to higher end limbs than intermediate. 
They are insanely fast and smooth and definitely perform way above their price.


----------



## tcurrin (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I went ahead and ordered them. I’ll post a review when I receive them.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Where do you get the Sanlida gear from ? thanks


----------



## tcurrin (Mar 28, 2017)

Alternatives in the UK


----------



## Chaoscreature (Jan 5, 2020)

I bought my Sanlida Athletics Riser from Alternativess.com. I was a bit leery of purchasing from overseas, but they had great pricing, fast shipping and they respond to emails quickly


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

I just ordered these limbs from Alternativess.com - have bought limbs and arrows before shipped to Oz no problem.

If you want an Oz supplier you can try ArcheryHQ.com.au but they don’t have a deal like the Athletics 7 limbs (believe they are the same as the Miracle X10).


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

I’ve been shooting these for a while and love them. They’re really stable, snappy, but not harsh. I have no issues during expansion. I did find that they pulled a little heavier than I expected, so I’d err on the side of going 2# lighter than you want.

Based on a side by side comparison, I’m pretty sure that these are the OEM for Galaxy Gold Star limbs


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

Side by side they are also identical to the Gillo Q2 and Kinetic Vauntage.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

DarkMuppet said:


> Side by side they are also identical to the Gillo Q2 and Kinetic Vauntage.


That is not accurate. The Gillo Q2 is a unidirectional carbon instead of a cross carbon and has a wider limb tip. It does use the single foam layer rather than a split layer. 

The Vaultage does seem to use the same layer structure, but I haven't actually had a pair in my hand to directly compare shape and construction.


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

You think? Someone pointed out the similarities on a forum a while ago, and having looked at the pics on the Alt services website, they do look very much like the same limb. The layers and tips are pretty much indistinguishable.






Sanlida Miracle limbs | Alternative - Archery Shop > Recurve > Limbs-ILF


Advanced design carbon/foam limbs featuring layers of foam and high-strength cross carbon material. Smooth, light weight, durable, high performance, high precis



www.alternativess.com







Country Selection | Archery Shop | Alternative Sporting Services



It was also mentioned that the GTL 88 limbs look like the Kinetic Palmaris limbs, when comparing the tips and the side aspect layers.






Kinetic limbs Palmaris 3K – strele.lt







www.strele.lt













Gillo GTL 88 Recurve Limbs
 

Constructed using twin foam & carbon core materials for high performance Advanced re-curve increases efficiency and smoothness through the Barebow drawing area / Clicker area <5% draw weight increase per inch through clicker area for maximum control in execution Reduced stack rates mean max...




www.lancasterarchery.com





I guess seeing as Kinetic get theirs made by a 3rd party too, maybe they have the same supplier?


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

AFAIK, Vittorio said that the GTL88 are manufactured by W&W. And I'm certain that the Q2 limbs are unidirectional carbon and fiberglass while the Athletics 7 are cross carbon.


----------



## Chaoscreature (Jan 5, 2020)

tcurrin said:


> Thanks for the input. I went ahead and ordered them. I’ll post a review when I receive them.


Did you ever get these limbs in? What do you think?


----------



## tcurrin (Mar 28, 2017)

Got them in but haven't shot them yet. Bad weather and bad health has slowed me down. I plan to get to them this week and will report back. Workmanship appears to be great.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

The 7's look like a great value. If the limbs I have on order don't pan out, I might try these. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaoscreature (Jan 5, 2020)

I just placed an order for a set in 40lbs, long.
I will also post here once they arrive. It might be a little while since Alternativess has them as "special".


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Like I said, I really like them. I meant to do a rough draw force curve from 27-30" to see how smooth they are, but they are really torsionally stiff (much stiffer than the Galaxy Silver Stars and WNS B1s that I've used).


----------



## SanlidaArchery (Jul 1, 2019)

The Sanlida Miracle X10 Kit is definitely a good buy!
$799.99 includes all the accessorieson the bow.
This quote is unbeatable!
For the other brands, even just the sight or stablizers will be sold over $300 separately.
www.sanlidaoutdoor.com


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Those Sanlida limbs are insane value for money. Great performance and very good build quality.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

